# Candle Bar Mitsushima



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone have any memories of this place? The woman who ran this place invited us back to her house for a meal. I remember a bar in town where they definately did not like foreigners.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know about that bar, but my memories of Japan in the 70's are that there were many bars that did not allow "Gaijins" or "foreigners inside. However, there were also many that did!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Was it a sleazy bar? Remember the strip of bars in Mitsushima well, but can't recall the names. Think there was a Skandi Bar or Viking Bar (someone should Franchise those!). All of them were a good laugh. Never got back to a Mamasan's for tea but early one freezing morning I was waiting for a boat back to the ship and a bunch of Japanese tramps gave me some soup they'd made over an open fire. Japanese hospitality - never fails!

John T


----------



## Cranky (Jun 18, 2007)

Most of the bars on the strip in Mizushima were run by zainichi (Chongryon.)
If you were "invited" anywhere, thank your lucky stars you didn't end up in Pyongyang.


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

Surely there was a Texas Bar as well? Almost compulsory in the 70's!


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

texas bar scandi bar skol bar loads acb bars down very narrow streets but i like the acb for the sapparro beer and suntory whisky plenty good mamasans but some you felt not wanted to be there remember a shop called olsen sold everything


----------

